# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Our County Sheriffs - Have More Power Than the POTUS

## libertygrl

I'm not sure how many people know about this.  In fact I just discovered it myself and wanted to pass this along.  Did you know that our local county sheriffs are our last line of defense against Federal authorities that overstep their bounds? (If they are constitutionally minded that is)

I'm wondering if we in the Liberty movement should shift our focus from D.C. (since our senators don't listen to us anyway), to our own county sheriffs.  Maybe some are not fully aware of this themselves.   Would it behoove us to begin some sort of nationwide letter campiagn to contact our county sheriffs to eduate them about this, so that when the SHTF, we will have them on our side?  I've included info about a former sheriff and now author, who is trying to get his new book on this subject (on the Sheriffs constitutional role) into the hands of every Sheriff nationwide.

Some resources:

"the sheriff is the highest governmental authority in his county. Within that jurisdiction  inside his county  the sheriff has more power than the governor of his state. Indeed, the sheriff has more power in his county than the President of the United States. In his county, he can overrule the President and kick his people out. Remember, the President has few and limited powers..." 

Read the full article here: 
http://www.newswithviews.com/Stang/alan192.htm 
---------------------------------------------------

The County Sheriff:The Ultimate Check & Balance
...who will stop criminal and out-of-control government from killing, abusing, violating, robbing, and destroying its own people? Yes, believe it or not, there is an answer to this one. The duty to stop such criminality lies with the county sheriff. The question needs to be posed to each and every sheriff of these United States; will you stand against tyranny?

... the state governments are actually and literally charged with controlling the federal government. To do so is "one of the Constitution's structural protections of liberty." (Emphasis added) 

...when the state legislatures go along to get along and are bought off by political cronyism or the disbursement of federal funds, then the sheriff becomes the ultimate check and balance. 

http://constitutionallawenforcementassoc.blogspot.com/
----------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, that's the plan. Make sure that every sheriff in the country has received a copy of the new book. We're not going to force them -- er, excuse me... withhold federal money from them -- but we are going to give them an opportunity to read it. With your donations, we can make it happen. When every sheriff understands his duty and functions with the support of those whom he serves, then not only will there be "no sheriff left behind" but we, the people will not be left behind!

Sheriff Mack's newest book covers decades of research to prove once and for all that the sheriffs in this country are indeed the ultimate law authority in their respective jurisdictions. The sheriff absolutely has the power and responsiblity to defend his citizens against all enemies, including those from our own Federal Government.
History, case law, common law and common sense all show clear evidence that the sheriff is the people's protector in all issues of injustice and is responsible for keeping the peace in all matters. He is the last line of defense for his constituents; he is America's last hope to regain our forgotten freedom...

http://www.sheriffmack.com/
-------------------------------------------------------------

Educating your local sheriff 

Today, too many sheriffs in the big "inner cities" are nothing more than political machines. However, it's now up to the citizenry of this country, county by county, to begin the process of meeting with your elected sheriff and have a little heart to heart chat about things like "Homeland Security" and jurisdiction. 

There are more than 28,000 citizens groups in this country all fighting one issue or another. The next time your group or organization meets, elect a committee to make an appointment with your sheriff and begin the dialogue of finding out where your sheriff stands on his authority and will he/she stand up for your God-given rights or cave when the feds come a-knockin'? 

I submit to you than unless the citizens in counties throughout this country begin this process of making their concerns known to their sheriff's, we will continue to see even more tragedy. We will continue to see more and more dragoons from federal alphabet soup agencies come into our counties, crushing our rights and murdering innocent people with no-knock warrants on the wrong house or some obscure provision of the mis-named 'Patriot' Act. 

Be polite, but firm, and let your sheriff know that if he/she will not stand up for your rights and stave off unconstitutional actions by any law enforcement coming into the county, they're not going to get reelected. Citizen action works and now is the time to support your local sheriff after you determine they will support you. 

http://www.newswithviews.com/Devvy/kidd1.htm

Any thoughts on this?

----------


## fedup100

Yes they do and it is the answer to our problems but few seem to have any interest in really fixing the problem.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=180523

----------


## american.swan

I am tempted to bump this thread until the forum turns against me.

----------


## fedup100

> i am tempted to bump this thread until the forum turns against me.

----------


## Chuckjim1

I actually work for a medium sized Sheriff's Office in South Carolina and was unaware of this.  It is quite interesting, I will try to pass this information on to my Sheriff.  The other poster is right though, most Sheriff's have little to no interest in things that fall outside the realm of law enforcement.  I wish more people in this country would realize that the most powerful and influential governments in ones life should be the ones that are the most local.  Reason being.... the individual has more influence over their local governments than they do a distant federal government.

----------


## nayjevin

Getting any these books

http://www.sheriffmack.com/index.php...y-richard-mack

in the hands of your local sheriff would be a great step in the right direction, IMO

----------


## BeFranklin

> I actually work for a medium sized Sheriff's Office in South Carolina and was unaware of this.  It is quite interesting, I will try to pass this information on to my Sheriff.  The other poster is right though, most Sheriff's have little to no interest in things that fall outside the realm of law enforcement.  I wish more people in this country would realize that the most powerful and influential governments in ones life should be the ones that are the most local.  Reason being.... the individual has more influence over their local governments than they do a distant federal government.


I totally agree with this.

----------


## fedup100

> I actually work for a medium sized Sheriff's Office in South Carolina and was unaware of this.  It is quite interesting, I will try to pass this information on to my Sheriff.  The other poster is right though, most Sheriff's have little to no interest in things that fall outside the realm of law enforcement.  I wish more people in this country would realize that the most powerful and influential governments in ones life should be the ones that are the most local.  Reason being.... the individual has more influence over their local governments than they do a distant federal government.


Thank you so much for your response.  This proves to me there are enough Sheriff offices out there that we could get at least 10% of them to follow this.  Sheriff Mack said that 10 % or 15 % would make a huge impact on things.

There is a sticky thread below and you can ask Sheriff Mack any question regarding this and he would be glad to give an answer and he would very much be interested in coming to your location and give a personal seminar.  All you have to do is ask.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=180523

----------


## Njon

Check this out:

1. Sheriff Mack on Alex Jones' show
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...D5601D743911D6

2. Sheriff Mack on Alan Stang's show
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...98E3AB3A039A65

3. Sheriff Mack on Jason Bermas' show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0no8Zbp-YQ


I encourage everyone to support Sheriff Mack's No Sheriff Left Behind project at http://www.sheriffmack.com/
This is something tangible we can do to help save the republic.

----------


## Unspun

If you believe Sheriffs are more powerful than the President of the US then I implore you to run, win, and exert your power over the Federal Government.  I highly doubt you would be able to to the extent of which you believe.

----------


## DamianTV

I dont trust the SHeriffs we have around here to begin with.

----------


## Njon

> If you believe Sheriffs are more powerful than the President of the US then I implore you to run, win, and exert your power over the Federal Government.  I highly doubt you would be able to to the extent of which you believe.



Check out Sheriff Mack's booklet and you'll see. It's not more power than the president in all things considered; it's more power than the president in that sheriff's particular county, IF the sheriff is willing to make a stand and the people stand with him/her.

----------


## Njon

Let's get Sheriff Mack on _Freedom Watch_; see http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...9&postcount=97

----------


## asimplegirl

This is really interesting.

Where I grew up we had the same crooked sheriff for 32 years...he finally lost an election, and is now facing ethics charges.

We DO need some liberty minded people locally!

----------


## 10thAmendment

With all due respect to sheriffs, I wouldn't worry about sheriffs.

The problem is the following.  Regardless that the states established the federal government and limited its powers to the relatively few expressly delegated to it by the federal Constitution, the states are now unthinkingly bowing down to the Constitution-ignoring federal government as if the federal government had established the states.

So what we need to do is this.  We need start shopping now for pro-state power people who would be willing to be elected as state government leaders in 2010.  Once elected these pro-state power state legislators can start levering their greater constitutional powers to serve the people to put the renegade feds back on their constitutional leash.

For starters, the people can work with their state lawmakers and do the following.  State lawmakers can go upstream of constitutionally unauthorized federal taxes, for example, and repeal the 16th A., the amendment that gives the feds the power to tax citizens directly.  The problem with that amendment is that it has made it too easy for the corrupt federal government to lay constitutionally unauthorized taxes, in my opinion.

Once the 16th A. is repealed and the federal income tax eliminated, the state governments can start financing the federal government with increased state taxes.  However, given the states have greater constitutional powers to serve the people than the Oval Office and Congress, as I have already mentioned, the states will be able to fight a downhill battle with the feds to keep as many tax dollars from leaving a given state as possible, as opposed to leaving a given state as constitutionally unauthorized federal taxes.

Again, we need to start shopping now for pro-state power state government leaders for 2010.

----------


## rbu

The sheriff is the most powerful person in your county. POTUS, FBI, DHS, IRS and so on have zero authority in his county unless he gives them permission.

There's a reason the IRS goes to him before they repossess your house or anything else. He can turn them away and no one's house would ever be taken again. Sure he'll lose any fed. funding he might be receiving but it's the price we pay.

The fed. funding is why they give up authority so easily and make most of you believe the feds have more authority. It simply isn't the case, however.

----------

